# Caboose PCB picture and completed build.



## Treeolyfe (Sep 28, 2019)

Got mine today if anyone interested in BOM


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 5, 2019)

Can you post a pic of the other side that shows the traces?


----------



## Treeolyfe (Oct 6, 2019)

Would have been happy to, but I boxed her up yesterday. I like it. 

I think youtube, etc. demo videos are representative. Easy build.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 6, 2019)

Looks great Treeolyfe....!



Mike


----------



## Barry (Oct 6, 2019)

Tidy


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 6, 2019)

Needs bigger caps. Jk. ? It looks awesome. Where did you get those cool knobs? And is that just the lighting or is that enclosure gradient metallic?


----------



## Treeolyfe (Oct 6, 2019)

Ham radio knobs from yard sale.  Rattle-can metal sparkle paint; flat red base, then sparkle blue into purple into red. 

Caps are pretty sad, but mostly red which is a great sounding color.


----------



## Bravin Neff (Oct 8, 2019)

Great job. How is the 9v battery metal clip attached to the enclosure?


----------



## Treeolyfe (Oct 9, 2019)

Nothing fancy, marine epoxy.


----------

